# Hauling ATV



## JMK26 (Jan 7, 2014)

Been looking but can't find this question...

I'm curious how trailers handle in the snow. I only do residential and adding an ATV with plow to the mix. 

I have never had to pull a trailer in the snow or icy conditions. How do they handle in the snow/ice? Can I drive like I normally do or go a little slower? Do they jackknife easily on turns?

Thanks for the input!


----------



## CleanCutL&S (Dec 19, 2013)

Its all about how you load it. Keep a fair amount of tongue wight on it. Drive smart and should be fine. Towing empty in snow sucks.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

CleanCutL&S;1712780 said:


> Its all about how you load it. Keep a fair amount of tongue wight on it. Drive smart and should be fine. Towing empty in snow sucks.


I tow a 5 x 10 open trailer with 2 snow blowers. The problem I have found is that streets though they have been plowed they are left to choked with snow. Which can make parking a problem. Last year the road was only wide enough to be a single lane.

Lucky I was able to be back the trailer into a neighbors driveway across the street from the house I had to do.

Driving was not a problem. Pulled through deep snow, up hills with ease. Stopping was ok. I always allowed extra time and distance to stop.


----------



## glngib (Feb 1, 2011)

I have a tilt trailer and when driving onto it would not go down on its own. It pulled pretty good. Then, I backed on which is harder to do and it went down and pulled great. I think with the plow mounted on my Ranger 570 it would be ok to drive onto it. Tongue weight is the key. The back country roads can be tricky though.


----------

